# Glenn Frey ist tot



## Harry1982 (19 Jan. 2016)

Nach David und Lemmy die nächste Schock Nachricht 

*Glenn Frey*, Gitarrist und Sänger der 1971 gegründeten Kultband Eagles, ist gestern im Alter von 67 Jahren nach einer schweren Krankheit verstorben. Unvergessen wird er in Liedern wie "Hotel California" und "Take it easy" bleiben.

Glenn Frey: The Eagles Mitgründer ist tot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Eagles-Mitgründer Glenn Frey gestorben: "Schock, Unglauben und tiefe Trauer" | tagesschau.de


*RIP Glenn*


----------



## tamoo24 (20 Jan. 2016)

Wieder ist einer gegangen den wir vermissen werden.


----------



## Creepybastard (23 Jan. 2016)

das jahr hat kaum angefangen und nervt schon


----------



## koftus89 (4 März 2016)

ja, das war noch musik!


----------

